# Endschalter über Funk



## WimC (29 Oktober 2010)

Für eine ganz bestimmte Anwendung suche ich einen Endschalter mit Hebeltaster der sein Signal über Funk an eine SPS sendet.
Wer kennt Fabrikat und/oder Typ für so eine Lösung.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

zB.: das

http://www.schmersal.com/kasbase/bilddata/broschue/b_funp01.pdf


----------



## WimC (29 Oktober 2010)

Ja das Gerät hatte ich über Google auch schon gefunden.
Das war aber dass Einzige Gerät dass ich Fand.
Ich bin Neugierig nach andere Geräte oder Lösungen.
Man hat normalerweise eine etwas grössere Auswahl. 

Meinen Dank aber Hr. Verpolt.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Ja Bitte,

Wenn es nicht für die Industrie sein soll,
dann suche in der Hausinstallationstechnik. Dort gibts zahlreiche Hersteller/Geräte, die Funkübertragunswege nützen.

Wegen der Sicherheit von Funknetzen im Industriebereich muss ich ja nix mehr sagen.


----------



## WimC (29 Oktober 2010)

Es ist doch für die Industrie.
Und die Sicherheit... is mit Sicherheit einen Punkt.
Aber der Schalter muss auf eine langsam rotierende Trommel aufgebaut werden.
Diese trommel dreht sich nur ein einer Richtung.
Für Schleifringe is aber keinen Platz, es ist sogar kein Platz um ein Kabel vernünftig zu führen.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Jo, dachte ich mir schon.

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://www.siemens.com/innovation/de/forschungsthemen/industry/update_03/akkufreier-funksensor.htm


----------



## WimC (30 Oktober 2010)

Dank schön, ich werde mal bei Siemens nachhaken.


----------



## edison (30 Oktober 2010)

enocean hat auch sowas


----------



## Andromeda (12 November 2010)

Hm, ich weiß, dass wir unsere Funkschalter von Moeller haben, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch das haben was du suchst.


----------

